# Awaiting lab recheck results!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! 
I brought Mimi to the vet today to redraw her ALT, I'm praying for an improvement. I took her in for her spay on November 22nd and her pre surgical lab work came back w an elevated ALT (223) so she could not be spayed. A week later she went into heat.

We just drew her blood again and are hoping for better news!! I was trying to give her milk thistle but she hated the way it tasted so I haven't veen giving it like I should. 

Here we are, just waiting for the tech to come in and draw some blood!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that's such a cute pic !!! I love the Clara top on her . I think I need to get that one for my girls too !!! Hope you get good results


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck Meemers! Hopefully she's improved and gets the a-okay for her spay. I bet they love her at the clinic! Such a cutie.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed for little Mimi! I hope all goes well.  She's seems so chilled there lying on the table, hehe. Very cute!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks ladies!! Well unfortunately it's still high at 221. Everything else is perfect so I'm at a loss now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks ladies!! Well unfortunately it's still high at 221. Everything else is perfect so I'm at a loss now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry to hear that. A high ALT value can be so confusing, especially when they have no symptoms and appear fine. I went through the same with my Roo. I have her on Denamarin now and it's worked wonders getting her level down. Previously her ALT went as high as 645.

Here's a link to the denamarin:

Amazon.com: Nutramax Denamarin Tabs for Cats and Small Dogs up to 12 Lbs. - 30 Tablets: Pet Supplies


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It would be difficult to take blood from that little sweetheart...sorry the results weren't more encouraging..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry to hear the Alt was still high. I had Tootsie on Milk thistle. my regular vet had gave me pills and I had a very hard time giving them to her. 
but then I had bought some from Christies holistic person . the one I bought from her was a liquid form , so very much easier to give. I just put a few drops right on her food and she's such a little piggy with food that it was easy. if you want the name of it, let me know... or a way to get in touch with Kim so you can order some thru her.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Sorry to hear that. A high ALT value can be so confusing, especially when they have no symptoms and appear fine. I went through the same with my Roo. I have her on Denamarin now and it's worked wonders getting her level down. Previously her ALT went as high as 645.
> 
> Here's a link to the denamarin:
> 
> Amazon.com: Nutramax Denamarin Tabs for Cats and Small Dogs up to 12 Lbs. - 30 Tablets: Pet Supplies


I am definitely gonna look into that tonight. I remember hearing about it the first time her lab was high. We r gonna do an xray in the morning to see her liver. My vet is wondering if it's just a small liver bc she was so small as a pup, she was barely charting 3lbs. Thank you so much for your suggestion. I am so glad it worked for Roo, hoping we will be as lucky. Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

nabi said:


> It would be difficult to take blood from that little sweetheart...sorry the results weren't more encouraging..


Thanks. I'm trying to keep my head up. We r gonna do an X ray in the morning. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> sorry to hear the Alt was still high. I had Tootsie on Milk thistle. my regular vet had gave me pills and I had a very hard time giving them to her.
> but then I had bought some from Christies holistic person . the one I bought from her was a liquid form , so very much easier to give. I just put a few drops right on her food and she's such a little piggy with food that it was easy. if you want the name of it, let me know... or a way to get in touch with Kim so you can order some thru her.


Thank you love. I have liquid milk thistle at home now and it's so bitter, she won't go near it. I'm gonna do some research on samme and denamarin. I may take u up on some help. I really appreciate it. Xoxo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW Mimi we are sorry to hear the news. Hope your liver is in tip top shape in the morning. You look beautiful in your Clare top....Elaine needs it for her kids too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> I am definitely gonna look into that tonight. I remember hearing about it the first time her lab was high. We r gonna do an xray in the morning to see her liver. My vet is wondering if it's just a small liver bc she was so small as a pup, she was barely charting 3lbs. Thank you so much for your suggestion. I am so glad it worked for Roo, hoping we will be as lucky. Hugs!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It could easily be something simple, I'm sure. Even things like food allergies and supplements can elevate it. The good thing is you're aware of it, and on top of it, so I'm certain she will be just fine.  For Roo her ALT level went from 645 down to 167 in less than 3 weeks of being on the denamarin so it helped her level go down quickly. I go to a holistic vet and I also tried a chinese herb, but the denamarin supplement worked the best in Roo's case. Having her retested again next month. 

If you want to try the liquid milk thistle, for me the easiest way is to open their mouth with head tipped up and just gently squirt it in. On food, she may just opt not to eat it if she smells it. The denamarin tablet is quite small and I just open Roo's mouth and put it right down manually. 

I hope you get results with whatever you choose and that you're able to get to the bottom of things soon. Sending you and Mimi hugs and wishing you the best with the xrays. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> AWWWW Mimi we are sorry to hear the news. Hope your liver is in tip top shape in the morning. You look beautiful in your Clare top....Elaine needs it for her kids too!


Thank you Lynda, I'm dying to see her liver tomorrow!! 

Will update you all once we leave the vet. Thank you for all your love and support!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> It could easily be something simple, I'm sure. Even things like food allergies and supplements can elevate it. The good thing is you're aware of it, and on top of it, so I'm certain she will be just fine.  For Roo her ALT level went from 645 down to 167 in less than 3 weeks of being on the denamarin so it helped her level go down quickly. I go to a holistic vet and I also tried a chinese herb, but the denamarin supplement worked the best in Roo's case. Having her retested again next month.
> 
> If you want to try the liquid milk thistle, for me the easiest way is to open their mouth with head tipped up and just gently squirt it in. On food, she may just opt not to eat it if she smells it. The denamarin tablet is quite small and I just open Roo's mouth and put it right down manually.
> 
> I hope you get results with whatever you choose and that you're able to get to the bottom of things soon. Sending you and Mimi hugs and wishing you the best with the xrays. Please keep us posted!


Wow! That is a HUGE improvement in such a short amount of time, go Roo!! I wish I just knew the cause of it, I feel so helpless in a way. But her mood/activity levels are normal and happy/playful. 

I'm looking forward to starting the Sam-e. I think I will try the milk thistle directly in her mouth too. 

Thank you for sharing your experiences with me, it gives me a feeling of hope. Thanks for all your kind words!! Will talk soon!!! Xox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She seems so calm for being at the vet's. The vet's assistant has to peel Mickey off me.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

zellko said:


> She seems so calm for being at the vet's. The vet's assistant has to peel Mickey off me.


She actually was pretty relaxed, I think it's because we spent the afternoon w my friend who has her littermate Alice, they played tons!! And she's usually calmer w clothes on bc she hates them. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for your precious Mimi, everything else sounds so perfect about her. I'm sure it must be so tough not knowing the cause...hang in there girl!! You've been through an awful lot the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers for your precious Mimi, everything else sounds so perfect about her. I'm sure it must be so tough not knowing the cause...hang in there girl!! You've been through an awful lot the last couple of weeks.


Thank you so much Debra, I appreciate your kind words! You are such a sweet person!! I will let u know how the xray goes tomorrow!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Gosh! I just hate to hear little Meemers isn't A-OK, and on top of that it isn't something that is quick-fix and move along.  I'm anxious for her xray tomorrow. I know you will keep us posted--and by the way hope you are getting better and better. I saw a post that you were getting better. YAY!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Gosh! I just hate to hear little Meemers isn't A-OK, and on top of that it isn't something that is quick-fix and move along.  I'm anxious for her xray tomorrow. I know you will keep us posted--and by the way hope you are getting better and better. I saw a post that you were getting better. YAY!


Thank you Tina!!! Yes I am feeling better, took my last steroid and tamiflu dose this am, finally! Those meds mixed together were making me soooo tired! I feel so bad for Meemers, she is such a good girl and it breaks my heart to know something is wrong and I can't just fix it. But I'm gonna try my best to figure this whole thing out one way or another!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you Tina!!! Yes I am feeling better, took my last steroid and tamiflu dose this am, finally! Those meds mixed together were making me soooo tired! I feel so bad for Meemers, she is such a good girl and it breaks my heart to know something is wrong and I can't just fix it. But I'm gonna try my best to figure this whole thing out one way or another!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know you will!! That's what makes you a fantastic chi mama.  ((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I know you will!! That's what makes you a fantastic chi mama.  ((((BIG HUGS))))


Right back at ya!! Mwa!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of Mimi...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you love. I have liquid milk thistle at home now and it's so bitter, she won't go near it. I'm gonna do some research on samme and denamarin. I may take u up on some help. I really appreciate it. Xoxo
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It could be the brand you have. Some Olive Leaf (Animal Essentials Apawthecary is the good one) my kids will eat no issue just picking it up at a GNC or Wegmans my kids will not touch it. 

Also you can try adding it to something where she can't taste it. Does she like fish? The fish might over power it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

nabi said:


> Thinking of Mimi...


Thank you!! Our appointment is at 11:45, my alarm is set for 9:30 and I've been up since 6! So nervous I can't sleep!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> It could be the brand you have. Some Olive Leaf (Animal Essentials Apawthecary is the good one) my kids will eat no issue just picking it up at a GNC or Wegmans my kids will not touch it.
> 
> Also you can try adding it to something where she can't taste it. Does she like fish? The fish might over power it.


I believe I have the animal apawthecary dandelion/milk thistle drops. She hates em. I may have to use stella and chews to mix it, that is her absolute favorite food!! I may ask the vet about denamarin too, if I can get 1 product w both ingredients. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh good luck,adorable baby


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I believe I have the animal apawthecary dandelion/milk thistle drops. She hates em. I may have to use stella and chews to mix it, that is her absolute favorite food!! I may ask the vet about denamarin too, if I can get 1 product w both ingredients.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is wht I do put it on something they can not resist 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

michele said:


> Oh good luck,adorable baby


Thanks so much Michele!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> That is wht I do put it on something they can not resist
> 
> Let us know how it goes!


It's funny bc I used to put it in her kibble and ever since then, she's been weary of her kibble. She used to devour it, but now she picks the S&C out and maybe eats a couple pieces of Fromm even though I haven't used the milk thistle in weeks. Stubborn little monkey!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> It's funny bc I used to put it in her kibble and ever since then, she's been weary of her kibble. She used to devour it, but now she picks the S&C out and maybe eats a couple pieces of Fromm even though I haven't used the milk thistle in weeks. Stubborn little monkey!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Too smart for her own good LOL


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hugs* .... best wishes....keep us informed!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> It's funny bc I used to put it in her kibble and ever since then, she's been weary of her kibble. She used to devour it, but now she picks the S&C out and maybe eats a couple pieces of Fromm even though I haven't used the milk thistle in weeks. Stubborn little monkey!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha she sounds like Odie. They are too smart! I'm thinking about you guys this morning. Good luck at the vet! xo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrows xray, hugs for you and Mimi 




x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and little Mimi. I hope all goes well!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi friends!! Sorry for the delay, it has been quite a day to say the least!! Thank you so so much for all the positive thoughts and prayers!!

My sister and I dropped Mimi off at the vet and then ran to House of Brides so I could get sized for my bridemaid dress for a wedding this fall. Well while we were trying to leave, some lady hit my car while we were still parked so that was fun. 

Then we went to pick Mimi up and go over her liver xray. Everything looks normal, her liver size is perfect and she has no growths. 

My vet gave us a supplement to start that has sam-e in it and milk thistle, I'm guessing this is similar to denamarin. I have to give her 1/4th of a tablet daily with an alt recheck in two months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That is awesome about the x-ray!! Good to know that her liver looks okay and is a normal size. Hopefully the supplements will work wonders and her re-check will bright only good news. 

Sorry you had such a hectic day though! must have been so stressful. Not your new car?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is good news for sure...hugs to Mimi from the girls


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That is awesome about the x-ray!! Good to know that her liver looks okay and is a normal size. Hopefully the supplements will work wonders and her re-check will bright only good news.
> 
> Sorry you had such a hectic day though! must have been so stressful. Not your new car?!
> 
> ...


Yes girl! My new car! I still have the temporary plates on it!! 

I'm so happy her xray came out normal! Note I have to try to get these pills down, lord help me! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

YES!!! Great new for Mimi! So happy for you... Not so happy about the car, darn! Glad you are doing so much better also!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news!! I know how stressful these tests are and I'm so happy you got good news!! I know how relieved you must be.  I'm sure the supplement will do the trick to get her level down to normal.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> YES!!! Great new for Mimi! So happy for you... Not so happy about the car, darn! Glad you are doing so much better also!


Thank you!!! 
I hope we r on the road to recovery for Meemers!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Wonderful news!! I know how stressful these tests are and I'm so happy you got good news!! I know how relieved you must be.  I'm sure the supplement will do the trick to get her level down to normal.


Thanks love! Finally some good news!! I asked if we should repeat the bile acids and they said no since her alt hasn't increased. I gave her her 1st dose of this chewable tablet and she kept spitting it out. My sister (used to work for a vet) was able to get it down in 2 seconds, lol. I hope I can get her to take it tomorrow!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks love! Finally some good news!! I asked if we should repeat the bile acids and they said no since her alt hasn't increased. I gave her her 1st dose of this chewable tablet and she kept spitting it out. My sister (used to work for a vet) was able to get it down in 2 seconds, lol. I hope I can get her to take it tomorrow!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! It's always such a relief to get good news! 

Oh gosh, I hear you on spitting the pills out. It's the famous spring action where it just pops right back out. hehe. You'll master it, trust me. I was the same with Roo, now I have it down to a science. Roo's pills are small and what I do is open her mouth and gently tuck it down toward the far right back of her throat. Far enough down that it won't pop right back out and then she generally swallows and down it goes. Takes just a second and works great. Roo is like Mimi, she won't chew any of the so called chewables. She is way too savvy for that. lol. I bet Mimi's level comes down quickly on the supplement! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well major crap on your new car. I'm a weird kind of car person so I would be upset. It always seems like a brand new car is a moving target. I am certainly glad Mimi is OK! Hopefully the supplement will do the trick!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Yes! It's always such a relief to get good news!
> 
> Oh gosh, I hear you on spitting the pills out. It's the famous spring action where it just pops right back out. hehe. You'll master it, trust me. I was the same with Roo, now I have it down to a science. Roo's pills are small and what I do is open her mouth and gently tuck it down toward the far right back of her throat. Far enough down that it won't pop right back out and then she generally swallows and down it goes. Takes just a second and works great. Roo is like Mimi, she won't chew any of the so called chewables. She is way too savvy for that. lol. I bet Mimi's level comes down quickly on the supplement! Please keep us posted.


I will keep trying until I master it too! She initially seemed like she liked it until I saw her spit it out! Lol. I will def post a new thread in a couple months with an update. Thanks for all of ur input and expertise!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Well major crap on your new car. I'm a weird kind of car person so I would be upset. It always seems like a brand new car is a moving target. I am certainly glad Mimi is OK! Hopefully the supplement will do the trick!


Thanks Lynda!! I hope so too! I am still trying to understand how that dumb lady hit me! She told me she's not from the area and said she didn't speak English (she called her daughter to come), I told her I wasn't from the area either but that's no excuse to drive w her eyes closed!! 
She had a mercedes s550, hee hubby is not gonna be happy either. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes girl! My new car! I still have the temporary plates on it!!
> 
> I'm so happy her xray came out normal! Note I have to try to get these pills down, lord help me! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no! That is such a bummer.  Hope the damage was minimal. Good luck with the pills!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a day!! Man, I hate that about your new car! I'm so thankful Mimi's liver looks good. Sure do hope that medicine does the trick to get her numbers down. Try putting the pill in a bit of peanut butter. It works for Lulu--hard to get it back out because it's so sticky.


----------

